# I'm having trouble finding info on Boatex or the avg cost



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I absolutely fell in love with this Boatex 1200 a 12' sail/motor/oar multipurpose dinghy.

The problem is that I cannot find any information on what to offer as far as price goes. I don't want to pay too much then find out the insurance company won't reimburse me in the even of a theft or loss.

In fact, is there a way to get a hold of the database insurance companies use for this kind of thing?

Here is the info I have about it if anyone can help:

2006 Boatex 1200
Sail kit (great shape) Includes all lines, centerboard, tiller
Trailer 2006 nothing fancy, just new.
Johnson (2005 I believe) outboard 8 HP perfect condition with 10 hours
Sun shade 
Extra stuff like oil, fuel cans, bits and pieces (the usual used boat stuff)

Everything is new. I can't explain in words how good it all looks, but it all gleams, no scuffs, spots, cracks in the wood decks, nothing.

The dealer is asking $7500.00 which I think is astronomical, but perhaps the trailer and motor add value? I've seen the boat only with sail kit for $2100 offered elsewhere on the internet. I've checked NADA and came up with a value of about $1900 for the trailer, and $1000 for the motor.

There is no information on Boatex, no website, no dealers, not listed in NADA guides, and so on... The entire problem is that this is *exactly* what I wanted in a dinghy/tender for my big sailboat, and I've never came across anything like it before, so it captured me instantly. I loved the design, layout, structure, colors, wood decks and how it all put together to use any features at any moment. My other tender, an 8' el toro needs to be "converted" with about 10 minutes of work to go from motor to sail, and back or over to rowing, This does it instantly, as it can carry everything all at once.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

$7500 is pretty steep for a tender... but then you are including a motor and trailer - which by your own estimates is good for close to $3K. That leaves $3500 for a multipurpose tender, which may not be outrageous.

You mention a dealer - but this is not a new boat, I take it? No harm in offering substantially less.

There is, as you say, little to no info on this boat on the net. I'm assuming its a hard dingy.. frankly I think 12 feet is on the large size to be towing around behind a 30ish foot sailboat.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

Boatex fiberglass rowing/towing/sailing dinghies
800-596-5545
http://www.boatshow.com/ boatex.html

the link is disabled don't know about the phone number but it may be worth a call

from Cruising World January of 04:
Boatex 8: Ontario-based Boatex makes four different moderately priced tenders (rowing or sailing) between 7 and 12 feet. The 8-foot-3-inch rowing/sailing tender we looked at had an optional navy-blue sheer strake, which highlighted the Boatex's graceful sheer and the classic tumblehome. With a 54-inch beam, the boat is very stable for its size, and the fine full-length keel gives it excellent tracking ability. With virtually no exposed wood, the standard version manages to produce classic looks without adding to upkeep. Get the optional rubrail.

Virtues: The towing eye is a failsafe metal grommet installed laterally through the stem, leaving no hole into the hull or fasteners to fail. Vices: The hanging-thwart design leaves some hard edges and a few tough-to-clean nooks and crannies.

Brittania yacht club has one for $2100
http://www.byc.ca/welcome/ads.html

if I find anything more tangible I'll let you know


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I bought an 8' sailing version for $1000. It was essentially new. Guy won it in a contest and had no use for it.

The competition: This article rates 8 different hard dinghys and provides the 2004 list prices of sailing and non sailing versions: Hard Choice


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info guys - any idea on what a good offer would be without insulting them? I think $7500 for the package is astronomical


----------

